# New Smiths Watch Off Ebay - Would Like To Know Some Info About It Plea



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

Got this off ebay, took it out of the case and polished it up also.

works lovely and is keeping time really well.

what are these things worth.

do you have any info as to the age of this?

all new to me.









Thank you in advance.

Jonathan


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Hi Johnathon, welcome to :rltb: ~ it's a good place to be. :yes:

Fairly standard Smiths Pocket watch, these were the mainstay of working men's timekeeping for very many years. Robust, and capable of excellent timekeeping if cleaned and serviced. Used by miners, drivers, factory workers and any worker who needed a reliable watch that didn't cost too high a percentage of the weekly wage to buy. In the States called "Dollar Watches" - that's what they cost originally. :yes:

Try to get a chain and fob for it, wear it across a waistcoat or in a top (breast) suit pocket as a kind of retro accessory. Excellent on semi-formal occasions ~ something a tad different. 

Many countries produced (or still produce) pocket watches and they are collected by some collectors. For more information, try google on the Anglo-Celtic Watch Company, or Smiths Pocket Watches. We don't do values on the forum, no one here is a professional appraiser

or valuer. You would get a ball park figure checking final values on ebay, but on average about Â£20 to Â£30 buys you a good one. As with any watch, condition is paramount, a watch with it's original box and instructions, guarantee etc., that is unmarked and as new will always command a higher value than the same watch that's dinged, marked or scratched. :yes:

HTH a bit - wear it and E N J O Y !


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

My Dad was a Stonemason and used to carry one of these to work in a tobacco tin as he was likely to smash wrist watches. Last year I bought the one below because it reminded me of him. I think I paid around Â£45 which was high but it had never been used, it had been serviced and still had the original box and sales receipt. As Mel says they are a little bit of British working history and nice to have but aren't going to be worth a lot financially. I also managed to buy an unused leather 'Albert' which was perhaps a cheaper 'working mans' alternative to a watch chain but as Mel says I'd put yours on a chain.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Stinch, that's a nice one, I do like the black dial versions. I'd have one in that condition anytime! Box Papers Guarantee ~ ~ Beautiful, a classic affordable! :notworthy:


----------

